# Designer Dog Article



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Doggies by design:Owners trending toward hybrids for pets with all the right qualities

By Rebecca Schoonmaker
Eagle-Tribune



Wanda Cote didn't realize she was onto something when she bred her poodle with her Maltese.
"My kids wanted to see the puppies," she said of her motivation.

But since Cote and her family, who regularly breed Maltese in Danville, N.H., welcomed their first litter of malt-a-poos about two months ago, she realizes this is more than child's play. 

Cote has entered the trendy, lucrative world of hybrid dog breeding. 

Malt-a-poos have the best of both breeds: the poodle's hypoallergenic hair, the Maltese's small stature, and shed-free coats from both. 

Plus, they're pretty darned cute.

Hybrid, or designer, dogs are created by mating two purebreds. Buying them is all the rage, as owners like the idea of handpicking two dogs with desired features, and melding them into one pet. 

The malt-a-poo is one of nearly 300 hybrids recognized by national registry the American Canine Hybrid Club, a subsidiary of the Continental Kennel Club registry service.

The ACHC, based in Harvey, Ark., has been registering hybrids since 1992, but President Garry Garner said there has been a serious boom in the past year. 

Breeders registered about a dozen hybrid litters a month in the early years. Now they register about 500 litters a month, he said. That indicates dog enthusiasts are looking for something new, different and personal.

"It's another choice that people didn't have before," said Andre Calbert, founder of designerdoggies.com with his wife, Chelle. "They've had mixed-breed dogs, but there's been no consistency."

The difference between a hybrid and a mutt, Andre Calbert said, is a mutt is created through a random encounter. With hybrids, a lot of care is taken by the breeder. 

"They register them, make sure they come from multiple generations (of purebreds), and they can get predictable results," he said.

Currently, the most popular hybrid is the puggle, said Garner. Beagles are one of the most intelligent and cheapest purebreds, and pugs are extremely popular. 

Poodle mixes also are in hot demand, Garner said. People like the poodle's intelligence and mild manner, as well as the fact that they have hair, not fur. 

Still, many owners also are looking for the playfulness associated with labs and retrievers, as well as other characteristics. 

The results? Labradoodles, goldendoodles, and others, often referred to simply as "doods." 

Hybrid breeding also can be beneficial to animal health. 

"By outbreeding, you tend to have fewer genetic problems," said veterinarian Dr. Hamilton Lincoln of the Andover Animal Hospital.

With purebreds, he explained, hemophilia and other problems occur as a result of all the inbreeding. 

"So far, I haven't seen any reports that any particular breed is more likely to have X problem," Lincoln said of hybrids.

But designer dogs are not easy on the wallet, costing as much, or more, than purebreds, Garner said. Breeders like Cote are reaping the benefits. 

"It's been a great little income thing," she said.


The name game

Lincoln gets a kick out of designer dogs' silly names, which almost always are derived by melding the names of their purebred parents. 

"The first time someone came in with a Labradoodle," Lincoln said, "well, you try not to laugh." 

Breeders make up the names, Garner said. As long as it's not vulgar or derogatory, it flies.

Here are some comical canine name calculations:

Lhasa Apso + Poodle = Lhasa-Poo

American Rat Terrier + Boston Terrier = Brat

Havenese + Maltese = Havamalt

Miniature Schnauzer + Poodle = Schnoodle

Chihuahua + Pug = Chug

Doberman Pinscher + Poodle = Doodleman Pinscher

English Springer Spaniel + Lab = Labradinger

Chihuahua + Toy Fox Terrier = Taco Terrier

Basset Hound + Beagle = Baglehound

Golden Retriever + Siberian Husky = Goberian

Bichon Frise + Pekingese = Peke-A-Chon

Dachshund + Pembroke Welsch Corgi = Dorgi

Beagle + Jack Russell Terrier = Jack-A-Bee


Pick your hybrid

With any dog, it's important to find a personality type that fits into your lifestyle, say Andover veterinarian Dr. Hamilton Lincoln and petfinder.com founder Betsy Saul. 

Think about kids, other pets, your living space, and available time for exercise, for instance. To investigate the temperament of a hybrid, look up the personality traits of the parent pooches. 

Here are some standout characteristics:

* Puggle (pug/beagle): Playful, smart, and highly affectionate.

* Goldendoodle (golden retriever/poodle): Friendly, smart, good family dogs.

* Chiweenie (Chihuahua/dachshund): Lively, proud, needs a lot of attention.

* Cockalier (cocker spaniel/Cavalier King Charles spaniel): Outgoing, sporty, sweet.

* Shepadoodle (German shepherd/poodle): Eager, smart, elegant, good working dogs

* Mal-Shi (Maltese/Shih-Tzu): Very lively and playful.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw designer dogs on Regis & Kelly a few months ago
and the Puggle was really cute!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

And what happens if you breed an ill-bred maltese with an ill-bred poodle? Don't you run the risk of the getting the worst characteristics of each?? 

I personally have no problem in the world with mixed breeds. I've seen a few and they are cute. I just don't understand people paying enormous prices for a mixed breed dog; especially if you can't really trace the parentage or know if the breeding was done with caution and some degree of experience. So for me the sticking point on these designer dogs is the price..........


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I have nothing against mixed breeding in principle. But there were some words in that article that said so much to me: trendy, lucrative, all the rage - these are living creatures for heaven's sake.








Oh and Queen Elizabeth used the term Dorgi many years ago when one of her corgis mated with her sister's dachshund - it was an accidental mating, I hasten to add.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I posted this the other day, it's a quote I saw on an AKC breeder's website. I think it's very appropriate here cuz I agree with Lorraine about "trendy" & "lucrative", anyway, the quote "Good breeders live for their dogs, not off their dogs."


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I have seen some toy sized mixes that were just darling. I think if I ran into an opportunity to get one that was so cute I couldn't stand it, I would. That is if I knew where it came from--like a friend who had a Malt that had an 'accident' with a Poodle, Shih Tzu, Pap, or Yorkie....







The pup's health and personality would be the biggest determining factor.









Like Lorraine, it's the crazy hype, names, and ridiculous prices and the whole "fad" thing that I can't stand.







The whole idea of "designer" dogs!







I would be embarrassed to say my mixed breed dog was a "puggle" or any other stupid made up name and claim it was "registered"!







If asked I'd say it was part such and such...........









I realize that most (maybe all) of the current recognized AKC breeds where at some point in history--a product of someone's idea, or an accident. I'll let history take care of itself, and maybe 50 years from now some of these "breeds" called designer, will still be around. I just don't what to be part of this hype and fad/craze thing based on living animals.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh if my Mom only knew how far ahead she was way back in 1975... when she got brother and sister "Peek-a-poos". They were CUTE as all get out, one white and one black, Jack and Jill.

IF I can get a photo I have of them scanned I will.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Doggies by design:Owners trending toward hybrids for pets with all the right qualities
> By Rebecca Schoonmaker
> Eagle-Tribune
> 
> The difference between a hybrid and a mutt, Andre Calbert said, is a mutt is created through a random encounter. With hybrids, a lot of care is taken by the breeder.[/B]































* a lot of care is taken by the breeder





















*

I think the only care is when it comes to calculating how much deception they can create and how much money they can make off of their <strike>mutts,</strike> ummmmmm....yep that is the correct word....MUTTS !


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am not against accidental mixed breeds, or mixed breeds even on purpose, but when it comes to ripping off the uneducated it sux big time..









It's a little like mixing man and monkey, you still end up with a great ape...eeeeek did I say that??


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i have no problem with mutts...my very first dog was a rescue of sorts and he was a mutt. i loved him dearly. however, i think purposely crossing breeds to make a buck is ridiculous. 
when *I* wanted a dog, i purposely went out to find something extraordinary. something that had meaning... and i paid the price for what i thought was special breed. not to say that each dog isn’t special in it’s own way...but if i wanted a mutt, i would have gone to the pound. but i PAID for what i thought to be an exceptional breed....a PURE breed. that's not to say that i wouldn't pay for a mixed breed. but i wouldn't pay an exorbitant amount.

i also think that the lines of the purebreds are something to respect. there has been a LOT of time and consideration taken on each and every breed to make it the standard they have become today.

mmmmkay.. sorry for the rambling.... i'm not feeling well, i have the flu and i'm doped up on meds...lol


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I for one have a goldendoodle (ramses) and I love him to death. He is goodnatured, protective, watchful of Trinket and has an outstanding personality. I would get 3 more of him if he wasn't so dang big!

Play with me Ramses!
[attachment=12947:attachment]
[attachment=12948:attachment]
[attachment=12949:attachment]
[attachment=12950:attachment]
Where'd you go Trinket? Come back!
[attachment=12951:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Well, I for one have a goldendoodle (ramses) and I love him to death. He is goodnatured, protective, watchful of Trinket and has an outstanding personality. I would get 3 more of him if he wasn't so dang big![/B]


he's adorable







... i have a question tho... does he shed?


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

he's adorable







... i have a question tho... does he shed?








Only minimally at the end of summer and end of winter--usually none at all--mostly getting rid of the season's coat. Nothing at all like my purebred golden retriever Remy--she would drop hair by the handfuls--I can grasp Ramses's coat and gently pull and maybe MAYBE get a hair or two....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Designer dogs have been around for centuries. They were known as mutts then.
It really peeves me when I see an article like this. Most of these so called
designer breeders (named by themselves) do not study pedigrees and are 
mixing problems of two different breeds multiplying the problems. 
No reputable AKC breeder would sell their pups to be bred to another breed.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Well, I for one have a goldendoodle (ramses) and I love him to death. He is goodnatured, protective, watchful of Trinket and has an outstanding personality. I would get 3 more of him if he wasn't so dang big![/B]


Your dogs are sure cute!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree that these dogs are mutts, and the hype has gotten out of control, but I don't think it's easy to find cute little dogs in the pound or a rescue. There is too much competition for small dog rescues, so I understand why someone would buy one from a "breeder" rather than adopting. They should sell for much less than a purebred though.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

As the owner of a mutt, I tend to agree, and disagree with these discussions. I agree that charging outrageous prices for a mixed "designer" breed is idiotic. If I were going to spend serious bucks on a dog, I would purchase the best, purebred little maltese I could find. I however, don't have said bucks to spend on a dog.









When people start breeding and cross breeding dogs for monetary gain, everyone loses. The poor little puppy with the compromised health as well as the sweet family who has to deal with an ailing puppy. The "breeder", if you can even use that term, is the only one who benefits from this type of business. 

A lot of the time, people want to breed their dog to have a puppy "just like him." My own mother got angry with me when I told her I had Linus neutered. She's totally in love with him, and tried to make the argument of, "Don't you want another with his personality?" I told her that since my boyfriend and I raised Duff to be as cool as he is, I was sure we could do it again with another puppy. (plus with Duff as the guinea pig, our next puppy will be even cooler...wishful thinking...you can't get any better than the Duff)








Also, can you imagine me birthing puppies?! I get grossed out touching raw meat. Totally not my cup of tea! But I digress.

I am not for or against mixed breeding. Obviously it happens. These mutts, crosses, whatever you want to call them deserve a home just as much as a champion sired pooch. 

I am against mixing breeds, and selling for a large profit. Puppies are not a commodity to be sold for self gain. They are a welcomed addition to a family. 

I did not pay an arm and a leg for Linus McDuff. But if I were to think about it now, I'd say he's worth his weight in gold. Which is roughly $128,000. Yeah, he's worth that.


----------

